# Group of four 1:20.3 Sierra Valley Enterprise 16' logging Cars for Sale



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

With my move to modeling exclusively in 7/8" scale, I am now selling my 1:20.3 scale rolling stock...offered is a group of four very nice logging cars by Sierra Valley Enterprises. These have been out of production for a long time, don't miss this opportunity to obtain these now.

Details available HERE


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a short video that shows the four log cars in action behind my live steam 1:20.3 Climax that is also for sale:


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

*Price reduced!....see rolling stock ad in Classified section for details.*


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

SOLD


----------

